# New photographer here



## MMVPhotography (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi my name is Matthew Verfurth and I'm with MMV Photography based out of springfield mo please
Check out my facebook page at https://www.facebook.com/pages/MMV-Photography/208320052662490  Also I need as much advice as I can get on how to start selling my stuff without having to spend money up front.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 18, 2013)

Welcome to TPF Matthew.  With respect to your question about selling your "stuff" without spending any money, when you find the answer, please let me know too!  The simple fact of the matter is, running a business costs money; you need equipment, you need insurance, licenses, and advertising.  Granted, there's lots of free advertising on social media, BUT...  there are also tens of thousands of other aspiring professionals out there with whom you're competing, and trying to rise above the crown without spending any money is, IMO, a Herculean task.  I had a quick look at your facebook page, and to be honest, my strong recommendation would be to spend a little more time learning the craft before you try and make money at it.  Like any other trade, photography requires skill and knowledge, and while you may have the basics down, that isn't what's going to elevate you above the rest of the herd.  

Consider joining a local club; they often have great presentations, and many very skilled members who will assist you in perfecting critical skills such as focus, exposure, white-balance, and composition.


----------



## KmH (Sep 18, 2013)

Almost all photos of people are purchased by the people in the photos.
So, if you want to make images of people you need to market your business as a service.

Visit your local library and borrow some books so you can study marketing, business, and salesmanship basics.
Starting & Managing a Business | SBA.gov
Free Small Business Advice | How-to Resources | Tools | Templates | SCORE
Business or Hobby? Answer Has Implications for Deductions
Missouri Department of Revenue | Business Tax

It is almost impossible to start and keep a business running without spending money up front.
It's been done, but is pretty rare.
It generally takes 2 years or so before a new business breaks even on start up costs and begins to actually make money.

A basic understanding of photographic lighting techniques will be helpful:
Doug Box's Available Light Photography: Techniques for Digital Photographers
Chasing the Light: Improving Your Photography with Available Light (Voices That Matter)
Direction & Quality of Light: Your Key to Better Portrait Photography Anywhere
Off-Camera Flash Techniques for Digital Photographers
On-Camera Flash Techniques for Digital Wedding and Portrait Photography
Minimalist Lighting: Professional Techniques for Location Photography


----------



## imagemaker46 (Sep 19, 2013)

A quick look at your facebook page, I would recommend that you not be as concerned about selling "stuff" at this point, but learning a little more about shooting "stuff"  It's a tough business to break into, and getting tougher every day.  Work on getting a better understanding of photography, both the practical side of just shooting a good image and the business side as well.


----------

